# NDT Opinions



## pixie (Jan 17, 2015)

I started NatureThroid on 1/24/15 at 1/2 grain, after being on 25mcg Levothyroxine for 17 days. I have read that you should be upping NDT every 2-3 weeks until you get to your optimal level. My doctor wants to wait 4 weeks. I brought up the concern that waiting 4 weeks could cause my symptoms to get worse (from the feedback loop suppression) based on what I read and wanted his opinion on it. His response was that if I do start feeling my symptoms worsening that he will raise it, otherwise we'll wait the 4 weeks.

So, for those that are on NDT - how long did you wait to raise your dose? Did you notice any difference either way?

So far I am not feeling any better on the NDT than I was on the Levo (both were starting doses), so should I just get him to raise it or wait it out?

My labs so far:

12/26/14 (no meds)

TSH: 6.875 (.35-5.5)

FT4: 1.02 (.89-1.76)

1/7/15 (no meds)

TSH: 2.33 (.45-4.5)

FT4: 1.08 (.82-1.77)

TPO: 8 (0-34)

TT3: 96 (71-180)

RT3: 11.1 (9.2-24.1)

1/24/15 (Levo for 17 days - not taken before collection)

TSH: 2.42 (.45-4.5)

FT4: 1.26 (.82-1.77)

FT3: 2.8 (2-4.4)

TPO: 9 (0-34)

TgAB: <1 (0-.9)

RT3: 12.1 (9.2-24.1)

Thanks!


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

I adjust my Erfa thyroid by feel. (Erfa is very much the same as the old flavor of Armour)

I'm not afraid of messing up, as I know what dose is appropriate for someone of my weight, size, activity and so on. I've never had a problem going by feel. But I also don't take 3x the normal dose. I simply add 50% more if I start having low blood sugar issues and feel tired for too long.

I find that my TSH must be near zero for me to function at all.


----------

